# Magical Magpies November/December 2012 Cycle Buddies -Part 4



## ~ Chux ~

New home Ladies..................happy chatting!!

Chux xx


----------



## CG781

Hope everything went as well as possible yesterday Nutty and that you are being looked after by your oh.
Good luck with tests etc, keep us posted.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks CG - it was very traumatic and had to stay in overnight as I had quite a lot of blood loss, they've said I can go home today. DH was amazing, slept in a chair next to me all night


----------



## X-raygirl

Nutty, I am so, so sorry to read this news. 
Hoping you can both get time to heal before rushing at a new cycle but understand your readiness to get going ASAP. It's a different grief each time it happens and so different for each individual too. So as much as I say I understand how your feeling i know it's not truly the same. But please accept my sympathies, I remember the raw pain so clearly. I trust your positivity and strength will see you through this difficult time. Much, much love xXx


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi ladies. I know I haven't been on for ages I do read as I always have but haven't been on for a long while. 

Nutty. I am so sorry to read  your news  xx

X-ray our babies have the same birthday. Congratulations on your little boy and with so little pain relief. 
I hope everyone else is doing okay 
Xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks ladies,

I've got an appointment at the recurrent miscarriage clinic at my hospital next Monday plus got my follow up at care on 21st where we can discuss tests etc. Think we'll be going for Chicago tests as wondering if I've got NK cells with both pregnancies stopping developing between 6 and 7 weeks. I'm still very positive it wish the bloody hpts would hurry up and go negative so I know everything is getting back to normal. Got my holiday in 4 weeks so looking forward to that  X


----------



## blue egg

Aww nutty nat I'm so so sorry to hear ur news,be strong you can be you know it.


----------



## Pixanne

sorry ladies, first time logging on in a while. Just wanted to send love to nutty x


----------



## Shellbee

Oh nutty I'm so sorry to read your news. I've not logged on for ages sorry but think about you all often xx I hope that you are looking after yourself, it will be your time soon  

X-Ray many congratulations on your little boy!! 

I hope everyone else is doing ok? I'm just planning a 3rd birthday party not sure how that happened. I think of you all so much, especially when ever there is a magpie x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hello ladies!!!

I'm back and about to commence my FET but with a difference... my tests showed I have elevated NK cells and also LADS (something to do with immunes). So having intralipids, clexine and steroids his time. This is my last Frostie scrim my 2nd cycle and have one more remaining NHS funded cycle and any Frosties that come from it.  Can't believe it's 4 years ago that we were all starting. Hope so much this is my time.  Hope you and all your little ones are ok xx


----------



## MrsC78

Good luck nuttynat, the immune system drugs were definitely the missing ingredient for me. Xx


----------



## CG781

Sounds good that you have a new approach to this FET cycle. Although they were treating me empirically the Clexane and steroids worked for me on our final cycle. Really hope it is your time. Good luck xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi all


Nutty, good luck with your cycle - where are you up to now?


I'm not sure if I logged on to tell you - having given all of my maternity and baby stuff away, we've had a natural conception! And it is a miracle - we were told our odds of conceiving naturally were the equivalent of winning the lottery jackpot. I'll be 16w on Weds and am still trying to get my head around it!


X


----------



## MrsC78

Congratulations Pixanne. What amazing news. Maybe you'll have a boy this time do you'll need all new clothes. X


----------



## CG781

Congratulations Pixanne - that really is amazing news! 

Nutty how are you getting on with your FET cycle? 

Xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Wow Pixanne what amazing news!!


Afm my af was around a week late 🙈 Today is day 7 of my double estrogen, patches and asprin and day 2 of steroids. Had my intralipids yesterday. Have my lining scan next week on Monday so fingers crossed all is well and I can start on cyclogest and clexane. Off to acupuncture later as really found that helped last cycle x


----------



## blue egg

Hey nutty nat and everyone else,just had a moment just realised it's been 4 years since it all started and still no baby. I just felt full of sadness remembering the struggle. I wish you all well and hope you are all doing fantastic love blue egg


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks blue egg. I know it's been 4 years, but when my baby finally arrives (which i'm positive it will one day) it will all be worth it x


----------



## blue egg

I love you positive outlook nutty nat. I really wish you all the best. I think we were the only two without positive outcome s out of everyone. I admire you for not giving up like I did. The last few days have been rough for me as we had our first failed round this time 4 year ago. I can't believe how time has passed. I've not shed a tear for my failure in over two years but it but me like a train the other day plus my friend just gave birth to her third this morning. We keep talking about fostering but I don't know. Me and dh got made redundant in may luckily we got new jobs but I miss the old job,my work mates and I reckon it's all hitting me now.
Sorry for the rant but I'm just on edge at the minute xxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Awwww hugs blue egg, I think we are the only two left  fostering sounds good.  do you not fancy adoption or maybe having another go? 

Afm ... had my lining scan today and lining is 6mm and looks very healthy - was 5.5mm last time so it's even better. They are going to ring me later when they've had their planning meeting but thinks my ET will be next Tuesday!!! So a Tee Total Xmas for me! 😂 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all!!!



Just a quick post to let you all that I'm officially pupo!!! ET was this morning -  Dave the embryo 100% survived the thaw and lining was a fantastic 9mm. OTD is New Year's Eve!  He was very naughty at clinic though and collapsed when they went to take a pic then didn't come out of her catheter when they did the transfer so had to do it again lol!!


----------



## CG781

How exciting Nutty! Everything crossed for you and Dave! 😝


----------



## CG781

How you doing Nutty? Have you tested yet? Keeping everything crossed x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Yes I've tested.. OTD is tomorrow but it's looking like a BFN for me. To be honest, the day after transfer I came down with norovirus and was really poorly so was expecting a BFN. 

Will be strange having a fresh cycle again. Been 3  years since my last one 🙈


----------



## CG781

Oh, what bad timing, so many people had it, myself included. Well hopefully now they've worked out the right approach the next fresh cycle will be the one. Do you have an idea of when you can start d/r? X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Nope, waiting for a follow up appointment then have to have all my initial bloods done as it will be 5 years in may since they were done so well out of date 🙈. Once I've had my consultation it should move pretty quick but I'm expecting around 3 months. Wondering how much things will have deteriorated in 5 years as I'm about to turn 35 😱 . Mad to think I was 28 when we first realised there was a problem and sent to see the gynaecologists


----------



## blue egg

Nutty Nat sorry for your bad news, I had everything crossed for you lovely. Xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Thanks Blue Egg. My consultation is the Wednesday, surprised at how quick I've got an appointment! Will keep you all updated x


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Apologies for being awol again! I've been having a very rough time with dd1 ambulances to hospital with breathing difficulties, a week in HDU then home for a week then back in with a high temp and unable to stand and walk. Guess what it turned out to be? Chicken pox! My other two have also had it - dd2 wasn't too bad but dd3 was horribly poorly with a ridiculously high temperature and you couldn't see skin through the spots. Luckily our gp is very good and checked on her. 

We've had tonsillitis and chest infections batted to and fro between them and I think 111 is now the most dialled number on my phone! 

We were supposed to spend half term getting rid of the bugs in the Canaries but instead we're in Dorset as DD1 was still infectious. I really would urge anyone to vaccinate against chicken pox - the more people I speak to, the more complications like DD1 had I hear of. For the sake of £60, I think I'd rather not have been through the stress and worry! 

I'm now 28w with the miracle. Interestingly, I don't seem as diabetic as with my icsi pregnancies. I wonder if that's coincidence or related somehow. I am huge and it's already a struggle with school runs and bath time. Thankfully, dd3 has decided at 19m that she will walk after all. She's been able to for months but point blank refused. She's heavy and it was knavkering my back

Nutty, how did your review go?

How is everyone else?

Xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi Pixanne,

Wow 28 weeks already! That has gone quick!! Do you know if you are team pink or team blue or are you team yellow! Hope your dd's are on the mend now. 

Review went ok. Am having PGs this time, but clinic did say they'd only want to try with a generically normal embryo once and if I didn't get the bfp to move on to surrogacy but since then I've had another hysteroscopy which has shown that my lining has 100% recovered and is in fantastic condition so there is no reason to consider surrogocy at the mo. I start d/r next Wednesday and ec will be beginning of April, obviously though all the embryos are being frozen as they are being tested so have got to wait 3 months before et. Am quite nervous as it's been 3 and a half years since my last fresh cycle and I'm going to be on a high dose of gonal F as they want as many eggs as possible x


----------



## Pixanne

That's positive though and brilliant news on your lining. I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Pixie #4 is a blue one!

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Wow! Bet that was a surprise after 3 pink ones lol x


----------



## CG781

How are you doing Nutty? Have you had EC, good number of eggs?


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi CG,

Had ec 3 weeks ago tomorrow. Got 11 eggs and 9 fertilised, ended up with 5 blasts but only 2 were good enough to go for PGS, both were hatching. Samples were sent 2 weeks ago so hoping to get the results next week some time. Just hope to god that at least one of them is normal as I don't know what to do ne t if they're not


----------



## CG781

Gosh, still amazes me how you can start out with what you think is a good number but how quickly that reduces at each stage. Fingers crossed you get good news. Thinking of you xx


----------



## CG781

Any news Nutty?

x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Yes, both came back abnormal   from what I can tell, 1 had 3 things chromosomally wrong and the other one had one problem. Got my review tomorrow to see where we go from here. Our NHS funding has now run out so what ever we do we will now be funding. From people I've spoken to this happens sometimes and the next time the come back normal. I'm really sad as I feel like I may be approaching the end of the road 😭


----------



## nuttynat1982

Yes, both came back abnormal   from what I can tell, 1 had 3 things chromosomally wrong and the other one had one problem. Got my review tomorrow to see where we go from here. Our NHS funding has now run out so what ever we do we will now be funding. From people I've spoken to this happens sometimes and the next time the come back normal. I'm really sad as I feel like I may be approaching the end of the road 😭


----------



## CG781

Oh no Nutty that's so disappointing, I'm so sorry. Do you think they'll recommend you try again at your review (finance depending) or would donor eggs be an option? 
I really hope this isn't the end of the road, you've been through so much you really deserve a happy ending. Big hugs.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Well had my review today and the news is I'm going again with my next period which shocked me as I thought they'd make me wait 3. So ec should be mid/late June then the wait for pgs results again 🙈


----------



## blue egg

Nutty nat I'm keeping everything crossed for you love, this is your time it has to be. Keep strong......


----------



## Pixanne

Good luck Natty! Apologies I've been awol - been v busy! Huxley George arrived on 11 May weighing 8lb5. He was poorly a week after arrival and had to go back in for a week. He'll be on antibiotics until at least October. His big sisters adore him and he's such a chilled out dude!
Love to you all. X


----------



## CG781

Congratulations Pixanne, fantastic news! 

Any further developments Nutty? X


----------



## blue egg

Wow pixanne fantastic news, congratulations to the family XXX
Nutty still thinking bout you

And to all you other lovely ladies, I hope the kids are running you ragged lol and that you are enjoying every sec.  Xxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi everyone,

Congratulations Pixanne xxxx 


Well I had my cycle, we got 15 eggs but only 8 fertilised which is a low number for us but we're lucky enough to get 4 hatching blasts which were sent for PGS, results came back a couple of weeks ago, one came back severely abmornormal, another had 2 extra chromosomes, 1 was inconclusive as not enough DNA to test and finally a normal one!! The inconclusive one is being thawed re biopsied and froze again next week so we should know by the end of August, FET is planned with next AF which is due o 14th August and they've thrown the kitchen sink at me, so having double progynova, HRT patches , intralipids, clexane, steroids then as well as cyclogest I'm having lupion injections, they've also given me aspirin but I'm to only start taking that if we get a BFP. Got to say I'm feeling the pressure this time knowing it's normal and we've only got 1. Will keep you all updated x


----------



## X-raygirl

Hi ladies, not been active on here for so long. Apologies! Although I do think of you all often, magpies are everywhere ! 
It's been so long that I've even missed a birth announcement, congratulations pixanne on your little bundle of boy baby...lovely name just like all the girls are too. Hope he is doing well and you are managing to cope with all those little people in your home, how wonderful it must be! 
Nutty, so glad I popped on today to see your post. It goes without saying that I have absolutely everything crossed for you! Sounds like indeed you are getting all the extras that'll be stressful in itself but try and 'enjoy' the next part if you can. Lots of love!
And everyone else.... I hope this finds you well! 🙂Much love xXx


----------



## Shellbee

Hi Everyone! 

I've seen an influx of magpies and was the huge kick up the bum to get me to login which I've been meaning to do for months! 

Nutty it only takes 1 and good luck with the next stages I really hope this is your one 

Pixanee! Wow congratulations on the arrival of your little boy, hope he is doing ok now. Couldn't agree more about chickenpox vaccine Finley ended up in hospital too before the spots he had an allergic reaction to the virus which caused seaizures (no temp) spots came out the next day 

I hope everyone else is well, I don't post or read often but your all often in my thoughts especially when I see a magpie which always reminds me of the amazing group of supportive people x


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi ladies!


Well I'm 8DP5DT and have had a bfp  since  6dp5dt but had some minor brown spotting since yesterday that at the moment I'm putting down to implantation bleeding plus the fact I'm on clexane   And going off the fact brown blood is old blood. OTD isn't until Thursday which is ages away and my line in my test was a lot darker today.  Obviously I've been here before so not taking anything for granted but pleeeeeessssee let me bring this one home xxx


----------



## CG781

Oh Nutty, brought a tear to my eyes reading this. Hoping and praying this is the one. Roll on viability scan and everything crossed for a healthy little heartbeat.


----------



## X-raygirl

Nutty, I just logged on to see if you had any updates and I saw your post. Obv that was from back in sept....how are you now? 🤞


----------



## nuttynat1982

Sadly wasn’t meant to be again  got a very strong bfp  on otd and carried on testing and 5+3  test went faint and digital dropped to 1-2 weeks, blood tests at epu confirmed my hcg was dropping rapidly. Seems I had a late chemical which both us and my consultant were surprised at as it was a pgs tested embryo. Had my review and my consultant wants us to go again (we paid for multi cycle so nothing to loose) could have started with my af which is due now but I’d fall in the xmas closures so starting with decembers af. Will be a freeze all again so they can be pgs tested as testing this year has shown my embryos aren’t great as we only got 1 normal put of 6 tested over 2 cycles. I said that this was to be my last fresh cycle and I was going to give donor eggs a shot if we are unsuccessful but I’ve been told by my consultant not to give up as we’re not at that point yet.... so into cycle number 9 I go..... (5th fresh cycle) 

Been a tough 12 months as I’ve gone through 2 fresh and 2 frozen cycles 

Thank you for asking after me though x


----------



## X-raygirl

Hi magpies hope you are all well,
Nutty, just wondered how you got on with your collection in December? Did all go to plan and everything in the freezer? Have you any to put back in and at what timescale? 
Everything crossed for you as you’ve been thro such a tough time. Xx


----------



## blue egg

Hey lovely ladies, don't know why I came on here today but u were all on my mind. 
Nutty nat how's things. You are so strong I as you know gave up so long ago. Still breaks my heart every now and again especially when someone I know got sterilised and then hit out with Well if I change my mind I'll have ivf. Raging how dare she it's not a quick fix it's an emotional gruelling process. Anyway hope all you ladies and babies are flourishing xxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi!

I’ve not had my cycle yet, I had some problems with my lymph nodes back end of last year and was referred to the hospital on a rush referral as I had some worrying symptoms so decided to wait until I felt better. So I start d/r on Saturday. Got to say I’m very nervous and quite anxious as I know even though I may get some good quality blasts they may quite likely be abnormal when tested. Me and dh decided though that if we don’t get anything normal this time then our best bet is move to a new clinic abroad and explore donor eggs. Reckon EC will be around 9th March going off previous dates.hooe your all well, I can’t believe all the little ones from this cycle will be turning 5 this year!!’


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi ladies! Just thought I’d update you all,

So had my fresh cycle and got 13 eggs, sadly only 4 fertilised which was a massive shock as we’ve always had excellent fertilisation. We were lucky enough to have 2 blasts at day 5 and both were tested and one came back normal (thank god) in the middle of a frozen cycle now to have it put back - transfer is scheduled first week in July. Can’t believe this is my 10th cycle all together (7th transfer) Not sure how much longer I’ll carry on for as I can feel the end of the road looming x


----------



## blue egg

Good luck nutty NAT ill be thinking of you. XXX


----------



## MrsC78

Good luck xx


----------



## CG781

Hi Nutty Nat
Just wondered how you were getting on with this latest cycle? Hope you’re ok?

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi all,

Unfortunately I got a BFN on my last cycle and  the news wasn’t good when I went for my review either. My consultant strongly believes they have done everything they can for me now and the fact I’ve had 2 PGS tested embryos put back and still haven’t had a success she feels the only way forward for me now is surrogacy. It came completely out of the blue and I am heart broken. Not sure surrogacy is for us due to the cost. We’re going to get a second opinion and also we want t to go and see Dr Gorgy in London as I still feel there is so,e hope considering I have had bfp and got to 8 weeks in the past, yes they were untested embryos but the fact the implanted has to have some hope... will keep you all posted x


----------



## CG781

Hi ladies. 
Just thought I’d pop in and see how everyone is doing? Can’t believe this thread started six years ago. Don’t think I’d have stayed vaguely sane without it though! 

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

X


----------



## nuttynat1982

So I’m back, don’t know if anyone is still checking in? It’s been over a year since I last cycled but I’ve been having treatment with Dr Gorgy and am ready to try again. We’re going abroad to Newlife for this cycle, I’ve also decided that this will be my last fresh cycle and if I don’t get my rainbow baby from this batch of embryos it’s time to move onto surrogacy as I can honestly say I’ve tried everything, hopefully will be cycling Dec/January which will be a whole 7 years since my very first cycle. Hope everyone is ok and all your not so little any more ones are thriving x


----------



## CG781

I was literally just thinking about this group earlier this week and wondered how everyone was getting on! 

Can’t believe it’s been 7 years but my two are five now and know I was one of the later ones to have them. 

You are so amazingly strong and determined Nutty - really hope this cycle brings you the happy ending you so deserve. Wishing you lots of luck. X


----------



## nuttynat1982

Lovely to hear from you CG! Wow can’t believe they are 5! 

Think I’ve become immune to all the hormones now   this will be cycle # 11   I know the end of the road is coming for me now and I’m ready to explore other avenues, I just need to be able to say I’ve tried everything as I don’t want to look back in the future and wish I’d tried everything


----------



## MrsC78

Nutty - have you seen Dr Gorgy for previous cycles. I’ve heard good things about him. I went to a talk at the fertility show a few years ago and he sounded great. It’s good he works along side other clinics too. 

Good luck with this cycle. 🤞

CG, wow 5! Have they just started school?

We are with ARGC and we did a FET cycle in March which was negative. I did another FET in August and I’ll be 9 weeks on Monday! 

It’s nice this thread is still going I met some lovely women on here. One of which I’ve just cycled with again.


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hi MrsC!

Congratulations on your BFP! 

No I hadn’t seen him previous but decided that we needed to throw everything at this cycle to at the very least give us closure if we’re not successful. We keep being told it’s all positive as we’ve had implantation in 3 out of the 7 transfers we’ve had, just need to hopefully treat whatever is causing the development to stop. To be honest he’s extremely expensive and his clinic will not tell you anything or send you anything without you speaking to him which costs £180 just for a phone call but if it works it will have been worth every single penny


----------



## MrsC78

Good luck! 🤞

Is he doing full immune testing! This is definitely what worked for me. I’ve had 3 cycles with ARGC, 2 I had IVIG and successful whereas the other I didn’t. 

Keep us posted on how he is. Xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Yes I’ve had full immune testing, I came back with LADS so have had 5 lots of LIT


----------



## CG781

Just wanted to say I hope everyone is doing ok in these crazy times. Sending virtual hugs to you all 🤗


----------



## nuttynat1982

Just popping on to say I’ve just started cycle #12. This is my very last own egg embryo and there isn’t much hope with it but my clinic want me to use it before moving on to donor eggs. I’m having IVIg on Friday which I’ve not had before so we’ll see.

Hope everyone is safe and well xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Don’t know if anyone else is still lurking! Can you believe it’s 9 years since our journeys started! I’m currently in an air B and B in Greece having my 13th cycle! When this thread started it was my very first! This time we’re using an egg donor who’s eggs have produced us 11 beautiful top quality blastocysts. Let’s hope this is finally the answer to all our problems. Hope your all ok x


----------



## nuttynat1982

It’s me again! Just incase someone checks in in the future, I got my BFP again. Just hoping it’s sticky this time x.


----------



## Mywish2022

nuttynat1982 said:


> It’s me again! Just incase someone checks in in the future, I got my BFP again. Just hoping it’s sticky this time x.


Fingers crossed nuttynat1982! Lots of love. xx


----------



## nuttynat1982

I had another mmc  after 13 rounds, 10 transfers including 1 DE transfer and 5 MMC’s my journey is now over and we’re moving on to adoption


----------



## K jade

I'm not originally part of this thread but I am a FF old timer.
Nattynat I've followed your story for a long time and wanted 2 say how sorry I am for yet another loss. It must feel crushing right now.
Sending love and strength x x


----------

